
Why I Hired Mt. Gox Ex-CEO Mark Karpeles as CTO of London Trust Media - kode4
https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/2018/04/why-i-hired-mt-gox-ex-ceo-mark-karpeles-as-cto-of-london-trust-media/
======
kp1
You're comparing Mark to Bill gates, Michael Jordan, and Steve Jobs. WTF! Mark
is a proven liar, that has stolen money from many people and went to jail for
it. Are you mentally unstable?

[https://www.ibtimes.co.uk/bitcoin-exchange-mtgox-ceo-mark-
ka...](https://www.ibtimes.co.uk/bitcoin-exchange-mtgox-ceo-mark-karpeles-
spent-embezzled-funds-prostitutes-1526196)

------
andreicon
thanks, i needed a good laugh to brighten my day.

